# Jet 1236PS missing parts. Need some suggestions!



## kyleaudio (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Last weekend I picked up a Jet 1236PS for $120! It's in great condition, the spindle is tight with almost no measurable play on the dial indicator, the ways don't appear to have any damage or wear and everything works fine. It doesn't have a chuck or any back plates, but no big deal, it's a later version after they change the spindle thread to 2-1/4" x 8tpi (the earlier builds were 60mm x 8tip).

The problem is that it's missing the cross slide and everything that bolts to it... Somewhat hard to use without that...

I've contacted Jet and they don't have any parts for this lathe anymore. It appears to be the same as the Grizzly G9249, but the cross slide is no longer available. I can get the complete compound rest though. 

Would it make sense to just buy the compound rest from Grizzly  and then machine a cross slide from scratch? Unfortunately I don't have a milling machine  yet, so I'd need some help.

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## kyleaudio (Nov 1, 2014)

Picture


----------



## sdunt (Nov 3, 2014)

I would setup a 'followed' search on eBay for BOTH of those model numbers and just see what comes up.. THe parts may show up. People are figureing out that shipping large equipment is too costly and that they can make MORE $$ parting the things out. There are a couple of sellers that I watch and they are parting out old Craftsman - atlas lathes all of the time.

If you were closer to Illinois, you could come and use my mill.. Especially if you bought the angled dovetail cutter needed to make the cross slide and left me the tooling afterwards.  You might troll local hobby groups or put something on Craigs list; "Looking for fellow machinist. I have the cutter and stock, might you have a milling machine..."

I also wonder what your options might be in bolting up or welding up the cross slide piece, at least to get started. So you could mill a better fitting cross slide on the lathe.  a metal angle plate and the compound slide part might get you to where you can mill on that lathe.

Best shot IMO is to find a buddy with a mill.  I wonder how much a local machine shop would change to mill the basic V shape on a cross slide part.


----------



## sdunt (Nov 4, 2014)

another option that came to mind after I posted that reply, is an online machine shop.  There are at least three websites where you can upload a cad file of your part, some provide the software and they will CNC the part and ship it to you:

http://www.emachineshop.com/
http://www.internetmachineshop.com/
http://www.onlinemachinist.com/


----------



## kyleaudio (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Sdunt, thanks for the reply. After looking around on the Grizzly website, it looks like the G4003 lathe is very similar. I'll start a thread over in the Grizzly forum and see if anyone who owns one can take a few measurements of the dovetail to compare to my lathe. Even if it's close and needs some modification, it'll be easier then starting fresh.


----------



## markknx (Nov 4, 2014)

Try E bay and criags list. also there are some sites for buying old machines ask on them. They may have a machinethat is not sellablebut has thepartsyou need.


----------



## john11139 (Nov 14, 2014)

If you cant find parts for it and decide to sell it, let me know.


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a G9249 which is probably even closer than the G4003. Before this I had a Jet 1024 from the 1980s, and this Grizzly (2007) is almost the same machine.
I'd be happy to measure mine if it would help.
Email me from my profile if interested. I'll be at the shop Monday.


----------



## kyleaudio (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, I just bought the cross slide from a Grizzly G1003. Hopefully it'll fit okay! Thanks for the suggestion sdunt and markknx, ebay may have done the trick.

Unfortunately he had already sold the compound rest assembly. AR1911, I may need some measurements in the future, since Grizzly has a complete compound rest assembly for the G9249, some measurements there will come in handy.

John11139, I don't think that I'll be selling this, but if I change my mind, I'll let you know.

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## kyleaudio (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,

The G1003 cross slide finally came today! It's close, but not quite there... The dovetail is about .10" too wide and about .080" too shallow. 







I think that if I can get some .083" thick steel, drill/tap and screw that to the bottom of the cross slide as a shim and shim one side of the dovetail, with some scraping it should work okay. :thinking: What do you guys think?

I still don't have a nut or compound rest, but I'm getting closer.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 29, 2014)

another approach might be to use a product like turcite on the cross slide face and a slightly thinner backer attached.
turcite can be scraped and is a low friction alternative to iron to steel contact.
bronze may also be entertained as a thought as well, but it will wear faster that the turcite

iron to steel can cause havoc and produce unnecessary wear if great care isn't taken in the selection of suitable materials.


----------



## kyleaudio (Nov 29, 2014)

Turcite looks like it would do the trick, I'll look into it a little closer tomorrow. Do you know where I can buy it? 

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 30, 2014)

How much travel does that Gib strip have (Piece #513)? The front of the Gib is flush with the face of the cross slide; I suspect you can screw it much deeper with the adjustment screw (Piece #511). Not going to be nearly enough to take up that gap (1/4" taper per foot of travel).

Put a caliper in that gap, and let us know how much space is there.  Looks like at least 0.100".

The usual solution is to put some shims between the gib and the outer wall of the slot on the cross slide.  Probably the recommended approach.

Alternatively you can cut a new gib strip, although the gib should be made out of cast iron not steel. Replacement gib stock is usually oversize and over length, and needs to be trimmed/milled/scraped to fit your machine.  Someone who bought a new gib strip for his G0704 said he got untrimmed stock from them which had to to be trimmed to the correct length and fit.  That would probably be ideal for your circumstances (especially since the cutting the taper is the challenging part of the equation).



Here is a detailed discussion of making a new gib strip from stock gray iron:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-a-new-parallelogram-tapered-gib-for-my-PM-45

To solve the slot depth problem, the easiest solution would be to take your saddle to a machine shop where they could grind 0.100" (or however much that gap is) off the top surface of the saddle dovetail.

WRT the Turcite solution:  it is not as easy as it sounds.  First you have to prep the surface (cleaned, degreased, and sand blasted), than the Turcite strip has to be glued to the surface, than it has to be machined or ground to the final surface dimension.  Here is a company that sells the materials, and a description of the application:

http://mtsandtg.com/turcite-application

f you go the Turcite route, it should be applied to the underside of the cross slide (not the saddle surface).  That makes things a bit more manageable, as the saddle would be easier to fit on a surface grinder or mill table for finishing after you apply the Turcite.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 30, 2014)

kyleaudio said:


> Turcite looks like it would do the trick, I'll look into it a little closer tomorrow. Do you know where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kyle



Here is one retailer for the product, i have no connection with them.
http://www.aetnaplastics.com/products/d/Turcite/


a google search will bring up other vendors


----------



## kyleaudio (Nov 30, 2014)

I have tried adjusting the gib. When it's tight, I have about 2" sticking out the back, so that doesn't work. There's nothing for the adjustment screws hold onto. 

I think I'll try Turcite depending on how expensive it is. With a few sets of feeler gauges I shimmed the bottom .094" (Closest Turcite size) and with the Gib flush I have about .062". I could add 1/32" Turcite to each side of the Gib and 3/32" to the bottom of the cross slide, then scrape to fit.

It looks like I have to request a quote from a distributor, so we'll see how much it is. It's cold in the garage now, so cleaning/gluing/scraping/etc would be a good project to work on in the warm basement. :thumbzup:

Thanks for the help guys,
Kyle


----------



## kyleaudio (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I've been emailing back and forth with AR1911, he's been checking measurements on his G9249 for me and he's asked if I can post the measurements on here for future reference, so here they are:

Center hole - .982"
Center-to-Center captive nuts - 3.464"
Ring OD - 2.985"
Rind ID - 4.075"
Dovetail width male - 2.439"
Dovetail height inside cross slide - .542"
Cross slide thickness - 1.430"
Cross slide width - 4.50"

I've asked AR1911 if he can check the OD and TPI of his cross slide lead screw since I still need that. If his is the same, then I can order that from Grizzly. The compound rest should fit just fine on this cross slide, so I'll order that soon.

I also ordered the Turcite last week and I trimmed it and did a quick test fit. With the gib flush, it's nice and tight, so with some scraping it'll fit nicely. (Note, the shims on the dovetail are only small pieces, the whole surface will be covered.)




Thanks for the help,
Kyle


----------



## kyleaudio (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I hope that you all had a Merry Christmas and happy New Year! 

The lathe is coming together pretty nicely. Everything is together and working now, just a few small things to take care of. Here are some pictures of the progress.

Parts came in came in from Grizzly, complete compound rest assembly, cross slide feed nut and carriage lock. I wasn't too happy with the quality of the compound, it had lots of rough edges and it had a black gritty oil on everything. I ended up taking the whole thing apart, cleaned everything and smoothed out the rough edges. It feels pretty good now.



Test fit the compound. It fits perfectly and the center height is right where it should be.



The captive nuts were $5 each from Grizzly, so I decided to make them myself. It's hard to get a nice surface finish on the old Champion blower and forge lathe, but they work fine.





The screw hole to mount the feed nut to the cross slide was larger than the screw used by the G9249, so instead of drilling and taping the feed nut, I decided to make a sleeve so that the smaller screw would fit. 







I epoxied the Turcite to the cross slide, I haven't done any scraping yet since I don't have a surface plate yet, but as is, it fits and slides very nicely. One thing that I missed though, I didn't put any Turcite on the bottom of the gib, without it, it wants to fall down when I loosen the adjustment screws. It's okay for now, I just need to pry up on it slightly before tightening down the screws. I do have some pieces left that I will epoxy on soon and then it will not be an issue. I also need to make a new gib screw, the person that I purchased the cross slide from must has broken or lost one and they replaced it with a hex bolt and a plumbing fitting.



All together! Everything works as it should and is nice and tight.



Thank you everyone for your help and suggestions!
Kyle


----------



## ProMetalShop (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Kyle, I'm a bit late, seeing I only joined last evening. However, I'm in the Bloomsburg Danville area, if there was something you needed a close up look or measurements. I too have a 1236PS as why I joined after finding this great site. I will start another thread on my Jet here soon. Thanks for posting the work you've done on yours.


----------



## kyleaudio (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Steve, everything is together and running well now! I picked up a 6" 3-jaw and 8" 4-jaw, about the only thing that's missing is the steady rest.


----------



## Erevojoe (Aug 14, 2015)

Omg, I know this is old but can anyone tell if he ended up using the slide he ordered for the 1003 or if that was a complete assembly from a 9249?  Ive been trying to get a replacement for a jet 1024 that is the same as this lathe and was about to order a 9249 compound assembly when I found this.


----------



## kyleaudio (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Erevojoe,

I ended up using the 1003 cross slide with turcite and the 9429 compound rest bolted right onto that. Everything has been working fine for me so far!


----------



## Erevojoe (Aug 15, 2015)

Does it look like your compound base has enough room to extend the mounting bolt holes out by .2"? The center to center on my cross slide is 3.84 so it's a little wider than the base u used.  I don't thing I can use the cross slide since this is a 10" lathe and that's a 13". I also don't want to spend that kind of cash right now.  Buying the cross side and a compound assy would put way over budget. I've got to either find a replacement compound assy I can get bolted on or make a slide that will fit the base I have.


----------



## Mississippi333 (Sep 26, 2019)

kyleaudio said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last weekend I picked up a Jet 1236PS for $120! It's in great condition, the spindle is tight with almost no measurable play on the dial indicator, the ways don't appear to have any damage or wear and everything works fine. It doesn't have a chuck or any back plates, but no big deal, it's a later version after they change the spindle thread to 2-1/4" x 8tpi (the earlier builds were 60mm x 8tip).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mississippi333 (Sep 26, 2019)

Do you guys know where I can get the nut for the compound slide rest for one of these types of lathes? Or the whole compound? Mine is a 12×24 from Taiwan 1986 that looks the same. The compound screw measures .567" and right hand threads. Any info at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## john.k (Oct 7, 2019)

Do you mean the clamping nut with the handle on the side......your measurement indicates 9/16",probably UNC thread.....in any case,just find a nut,(or a double thickness nut) and tighten it with a spanner.....Then make your own,that s what the lathe is for.


----------



## Mississippi333 (Oct 7, 2019)

N


john.k said:


> Do you mean the clamping nut with the handle on the side......your measurement indicates 9/16",probably UNC thread.....in any case,just find a nut,(or a double thickness nut) and tighten it with a spanner.....Then make your own,that s what the lathe is for.


 No Sir. I'm looking for a nut for the leadscrew. Maybe it would be called compound leadscrew nut. Grizzly's website calls it a leadscrew nut but I didnt want to confuse it with the leadscrew nut for the cross slide. I could turn down a piece of brass at my current skill level but I'm not sure of the thread size. On Grizzly G4002 and G9249 as well as Lantaine, they call it 15mm. Would I cut the threads with a boring tool or tap? I've never worked with any kind of ACME thread. Any information on a part or manufacturing a part would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for replying to my question.


----------



## mcgyver1959 (Apr 8, 2021)

kyleaudio said:


> Picture
> 
> View attachment 86961


Hi, would it be possible for you to take some pics of all the labels on your 1236 JET lathe? I just finished getting mine back i good shape but all the placards/labels are faded, i would really apricate your help on this.

Monty


----------



## mcgyver1959 (Apr 29, 2021)

kyleaudio said:


> Picture
> 
> View attachment 86961


Hi, My name is Monty, I  just finished restoring my Jet 1236 lathe, would you be willing to help me with some pictures of all the placards, I believe there are five of them, all of mine are faded. I could pay you for your trouble.

Monty


----------



## DAT510 (Apr 29, 2021)

Here are the Placards from my Jet-1024.  Should be the same as the 1236.


----------



## Chuck Forman (Apr 29, 2021)

I have taken pics of my Jet-1236P, Ser No. 8541, Mfg. Date 8, 1980 that I will try to get to you later today.  Nice work on the Restore!


----------



## mcgyver1959 (Apr 29, 2021)

DAT510 said:


> Here are the Placards from my Jet-1024.  Should be the same as the 1236.
> View attachment 364320
> View attachment 364323
> View attachment 364322
> View attachment 364321


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mcgyver1959 (Apr 29, 2021)

I really appreciate it!


----------



## Chuck Forman (Apr 29, 2021)

First five of about 13 Jet-1236P pics:


----------



## Chuck Forman (Apr 29, 2021)

2nd 5 pics Jet 1236P


----------



## Chuck Forman (Apr 29, 2021)

3rd 3 pcs Jet 1236p

Cheers!


----------



## mcgyver1959 (Apr 29, 2021)

Chuck Forman said:


> 3rd 3 pcs Jet 1236p
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mcgyver1959 (Apr 30, 2021)

kyleaudio said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last weekend I picked up a Jet 1236PS for $120! It's in great condition, the spindle is tight with almost no measurable play on the dial indicator, the ways don't appear to have any damage or wear and everything works fine. It doesn't have a chuck or any back plates, but no big deal, it's a later version after they change the spindle thread to 2-1/4" x 8tpi (the earlier builds were 60mm x 8tip).
> 
> ...


Good morning, do you still have this lathe? I have one just like yours, mine is a 1986 model. All of my placards are faded so bad that I cant make out enough to have new ones made, if you still have this lathe would you be willing to take pics of all the placards for me?

Monty


----------



## Chuck Forman (Apr 30, 2021)

Forward/Neutral/Reverse placard for 1980 Jet 1236P lathe


----------



## mcgyver1959 (Apr 30, 2021)

kyleaudio said:


> Hi Sdunt, thanks for the reply. After looking around on the Grizzly website, it looks like the G4003 lathe is very similar. I'll start a thread over in the Grizzly forum and see if anyone who owns one can take a few measurements of the dovetail to compare to my lathe. Even if it's close and needs some modification, it'll be easier then starting fresh.


Hi kyleaudio, do you have a minute to chat? montyc@seinc.com


----------

